# Cody Colley has passed away



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 20, 2011)

Cody passed away yesterday around 2:00 pm. He fought long and hard against the cancer that attacked his body. He will be greatly missed.

Please continue to pray for the Colley Family. 

For those that might be interested in attending the viewing or funeral:
The viewing will be at Roselawn Funeral home in Seagoville, TX from 6-8 pm tomorrow evening. The funeral will be Robinwood Baptist Church at 3 pm on Wednesday and a dinner for family and friends after the graveside at our church, Calvary Baptist Church, all in Seagoville.

I know that Cody's family are very grateful for all your prayers and support over the 16 months or so. 

I'm also very grateful and proud to be apart of such a great group of caring individuals.

Thank you for your prayers and help,
Dan


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh Dan, I am so sorry to hear this.  I have tears in my eyes after reading this.  I anticipated that we would be getting this message from you soon after your last post.  Take solace in the fact that he is now without pain and in a better place.  Please send my personal condolences to Mr. and Mrs. Colley.  I am really glad that we were able to play a small part in his life and feel richly rewarded for the opportunity. Take care, my friend.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  Will be praying.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 20, 2011)

This is so sad.  I am sorry to hear of this.  My thoughts are with his entire family.


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 20, 2011)

Praying for the family.


----------



## el_d (Sep 20, 2011)

Please send our condolences to the Family our prayers are with them.


----------



## markgum (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.  Please let the family know we are keeping them in our prayers.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry for the loss. our prayers go out to the family and to you for the strength and wisdom to assist them in their time of need.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to read this, he and his family will remain in my prayers.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 20, 2011)

Horrible news to wake up to.  So sorry for the Colley's loss, but I hope there is some peace that Cody is no longer suffering.  Prayers are sent to the family.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

with a bowed head, Lord, I ask that you provide comfort and peace to Cody's family, and give them strength in every new day. Thank you Lord Jesus for the reassurance you've just given me that Cody is safe and in your arms now. 
Amen.

Thank you to all who have prayed for Cody and his family and who continue to pray. I never personally knew Cody, but ever since Dan began telling us about him, I've felt like he was family.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this.  Please know that I will keep Cody and his family and friends in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## TomW (Sep 20, 2011)

Prayers for the Colley family, and his wonderful church and support organization.  We'll see you again some day, Cody.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 20, 2011)

my thoughts and prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for all his friends and family in these tough times.


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2011)

My deepest sympathy to Cody's family and friends.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 20, 2011)

We are very sorry to hear this sad news. Our thoughts and prayers are with Cody's family.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> with a bowed head, Lord, I ask that you provide comfort and peace to Cody's family, and give them strength in every new day. Thank you Lord Jesus for the reassurance you've just given me that Cody is safe and in your arms now.
> Amen.
> 
> Thank you to all who have prayed for Cody and his family and who continue to pray. I never personally knew Cody, but ever since Dan began telling us about him, I've felt like he was family.
> ...



I wholeheartedly second Seamus' post here. This is truly a time of sorrow and joy.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Dan.  My prayers are now with the family in their time of mourning.  Cody is free of pain, healed and with our Lord now.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

My sympathy to the family.


----------



## cajun skeeter (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a very sad day.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 20, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you and Cody's family. Please take good care of each other.


----------



## tim self (Sep 20, 2011)

Loosing such a young life is qute a loss.  I cannot imagine loosing a young child.  I agree with Curtis he is without pain and in such a better place.  Our prayers are with his family.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers to you can Cody's family. May you all find peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I will continue to pray for the Colley family.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 20, 2011)

My condolences go to Codys parents as well.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Cody's family.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan, I am very sorry to hear this, I will continue to keep he and his family in my prayers.


----------



## knowltoh (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.  Condolences and prayers for the family.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 20, 2011)

So sad. Cody is in a better place now and pain free. Condolences and prayers for his family.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 20, 2011)

Our prayers are with Cody's family and yourself. The loss of a child is an extremely hard time and you never get over it.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan, I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers go out to you and his loved ones.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 20, 2011)

We are sorry for your loss and our prayers go to you for relief of the pain you must be feeling. 
John and Mary


----------



## ElMostro (Sep 20, 2011)

Our prayers are with him and his family.
Eugene


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear the Colley's lost. So young and so brave. I have not the pleasure to meet him and his family, I'm sure he is greatly missed.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 20, 2011)

My condolences on such a tragic loss. Our thought are with Cody's family.


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan, Praying for you as you comfort the family.  God Bless.   HWH


----------



## mredburn (Sep 20, 2011)

Im sure you will pass all our condolences on to the family.  We join you in your sorrow and grief at the passing of such a good young man.  We continue to pray and offer our support as much as we are able.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear this but I am sure that he has no more pain and that the sorrow remains only with those who are left behind. May you all find comfort in Christ and his promises.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2011)

My condolences to the family and those who had the good fortune to know this young man.


----------



## Padre (Sep 20, 2011)

Very, very sad.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear this.  My prayers are with Cody's family and friends.  So much for such a young soul to have gone through.  God's speed.

Linda


----------



## renowb (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh Dan this is truely  sad news. My condolences to the family. My thanks to you for introducing him to us and letting us be a small part of his life.  He is at peace now and without so much pain. May he rest in peace.


----------



## widows son (Sep 20, 2011)

Cody had a passion for life and he taught us never to never take a day for granted. My condolences and sympathy to his family.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2011)

I read this early this morning and simply could not bring myself to post anything. My sympathy to everyone that loved Cody. So very sad. I still can't find the words. I join Curtis in shedding tears for the loss.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 20, 2011)

What a sad day. I feel so bad for Cody's family, they have been through so much. As a parent I can't imagine what it is like to see your child so sick. Cody fought a long hard battle and should be an inspiration others.

Dave


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 20, 2011)

My condolences and sympathy to his family and friends!


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this Dan, you and the Colley family will be in my thoughts and prayers. We lost a young girl to the same type of cancer a few years ago, and looking back on the good times is the only thing that can comfort the loss.


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan please send my condolences to Cody's family. I will be praying for them.

Wayne


----------



## 76winger (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm saddened to hear of Cody's passing even though I didn't know him but through the threads I've read in these forums. I'm praying that the Lord shows the family and friends peace in knowing that he's no longer in pain and in a better place.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 20, 2011)

I will probably print these threads in the next day or so and give them to Cody's parents to let them know how concerned, loved and prayed for that Cody was while he was during his battle with cancer.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with his family and all that knew and loved him.

  -Barry


----------



## corian king (Sep 20, 2011)

Dan! It is a sad day and also a blessed one.It is sad because a young one has left his family.It is a blessed one because he is no longer in pain and he is in GODS hands now.Our thoughts and prayers will continue to go out for everyone involved in this time of sorrow.
God Bless!!


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 21, 2011)

As I set in the radiology department at Shadyside hospital in Pittsburgh my thoughts and prayers go out to Cody and his family and friends Things like this seen so unfair but god has plans for Cody and he is without paid now.  I have my uncle h ere to get radiation and to see how the past 6 months of this and chemo have changed him and the way he lives is really hard.  I fill so lucky because just 3 years ago I was here going through the same thing.  For the past 2 yrs I hav e been cancer free. I pray that everyone that has this dreeded disease to beable to say the same.   Again our prayers are with you Cody


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 21, 2011)

Please give my condolences to Cody's family.  I am sorry for their loss and the loss of someone so young and full of potential.  I hope that his family continues to have the support of their community.  May they find some peace in their lives knowing that they did everything that could be done to give Cody a chance to recover.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Dan. I've seen people go through cancer, young and old, and it makes you feel so helpless. It's times like these where we need to stand back and truly realize that God is in control. May His will be done.
Let me chime in with the many others in giving my condolences to the Colley family. 

Cody is in God's hands. There's no better place to be...


----------



## angboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Very sad news to read. I hope the family is OK and has lots of support.


----------

